# LEAST favorite cartoons/characters?



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 11, 2009)

Since a good deal of the fandom is cartoon fans, we must have our favorites right?  Well, this is about our LEAST favorite cartoons and characters!

So what cartoon do you want do burn?  What character?  Why do you hate it?  Feel free to spread the hate!  And while this isn't specifically about anime, it can go there too if it has to.

My least favorite cartoon has got to be Johnny Test.  None of the characters are appealing, none of the gags are funny, and the design is a ripoff of other cartoons.  Hmmm, a blond kid that is very outspoken that likes to annoy their scientist, red haired and glasses wearing sibling?  THAT's never been done before successfully! 

Surprisingly, my least favorite character is Mr. Hanky.  Yeah, the talking Christmas shit from South Park.  Don't get me wrong, the cartoon itself is awesome.  I LOVE South Park.  But Mr. Hanky is just annoying, and yeah, I know that the fact he's a wad of shit is just a joke.  It was meant to show just how disgusting the writers were going to get with every episode.  But...  It's just not appealing to me.  His voice is annoying, his actions are annoying, his gags are disgusting, I'm glad the show doesn't use him as much as they could.  I'd much rather watch the woodland critters than him.

Now it's your turn!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 11, 2009)

(In b4 Family Guy)

Uhh.. most of the "gag" characters in Disney films. Some of the films are great, but are ruined by a retarded few talking animals/ henchmen who only exist to give the film a "U" rating and please the four year olds who can't handle storyline.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 11, 2009)

Screwy Squirrel is the fucking best.
Yeah, I have no love for Johnny Test but that's just so bad I mean...its hard to even put it in a worst of. 

Kind of like one of those obvious things like "man, what's your favorite thing and least favorite thing?" Well, I guess my favorite thing is love, and I really wouldn't like to be buried alive.

So, I guess I'll go with Zayats from Nu Pogodi!


----------



## Zhael (Oct 11, 2009)

Least favorite cartoon?  Chowder.  What the fuck are those things?

Character? Scrappy Do. I love Scooby Do, but that annoying little dog ruins it all.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

Scooby Doo 


Every Scooby Doo


Everything like Scooby Doo


----------



## Jelly (Oct 11, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Least favorite cartoon?  Chowder.  What the fuck are those things?
> 
> Character? Scrappy Do. I love Scooby Do, but that annoying little dog ruins it all.





Load_Blown said:


> Scooby Doo
> 
> 
> Every Scooby Doo
> ...



glass baseball bat filled with heroin straight at ur head


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> glass baseball bat filled with heroin straight at ur head



talking thing that shouldn't talk + teenagers that solve mysteries + awful animation = $$$



the kitsch level is so low that we can afford to jettison all ephemera and still have a rich camp vein mineable for the next 35 years.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 11, 2009)

Pretty much everything that Cyberfox enjoys.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Pretty much everything that Cyberfox enjoys.



That's true. He likes some pretty wretched cartoons.


----------



## Dass (Oct 11, 2009)

Family Guy. Why. The hell. Does. Anyone. Watch. This. Pile. Of. Excement?

The fact that everyone goes around spewing quotes and talking like it's the greatest thing since sliced bread and that I am retarded and have no sense of humor for not liking it makes it considerably worse. No one with a sense of humor makes this show. No one with a sense of humor likes this show. No one with a functional sense of humor has laughed at this show.

(yes, I saw the inb4, I just don't give a rat's rear)


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 12, 2009)

I _really_ hated Hey Arnold! and Rugrats but I still watched them all the time because I was a kid and was desperate for cartoons no matter how terrible they were.


----------



## feathery (Oct 12, 2009)

I hated johnny bravo as a kid, i never really liked the fact how obsessive he was about himself and also due to the fact that his hair was to high! Oh well.


----------



## El-Matto (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't stand Ben 10 or  Phineas and Ferb. I just don't see the comedy or enjoyability. But to each their own.


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 12, 2009)

Worst: Anything on Kids WB. 

World of Quest is terrible. I may have only seen one episode, but when I saw that episode, I was like "KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!" Horrific jokes, cliche characters, and the fact that it's based off of a comic that's probably better is just, ugh. 

Magi Nation... who the fuck even plays that card game anymore!?

Jhonny Test!?! First off, the name is a ripoff of Jhonny Quest, which was a far supirior show. The characters suck, the jokes suck, and I remember one episode with Mole People in it. They disgraced them, really. First off, they were anthropromorphic moles. MOLE PEOPLE ARE NEVER ANTHROPROMORPHIC MOLES! THEY ARE PEOPLE WITH MOLE LIKE FEATURES, BUT NEVER ANTHROPROMORPHIC MOLES!!! That, and they were super annoying as well.

Everything else except for their tollerable superhero shows are crap as well.

Least Favorite Character: Atom Ant is kind of cute, but his voice is just... ugh. Every time I hear "Up and atom Atom Ant" simply grates my ears. ...Plus it's not even a catchy line to begin with.

Anyone from the cartoons I mentioned before.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm gonna add a "nostalgia era" character to balance things out, since everyone has a thing for teh 70's, 80's and 90's.

He-Man, a.k.a. Mr. PSA.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 13, 2009)

Holy shit, "Gormiti." What the fuck is this shit? No surprise it's only on at 3 am. 

As for least favorite characer, I'd say any that was meant to appeal to kids in a show with more mature characters, also known as the The Bumblebee.  Ahsoka from the Clone Wars cartoon being my very least favorite.



feathery said:


> I hated johnny bravo as a kid, i never really liked the fact* how obsessive he was about himself* and also due to the fact that his hair was to high! Oh well.



That was the whole point, it was played for laughs, it wasn't a real fault.


----------



## Tucuxi (Oct 13, 2009)

Not a specific character, but back when I was forced to be religious, my school had us watch those horribly drawn, horribly animated Bible stories. I hate shoddy animation and voice acting like that. I hated DINK The Little Dinosaur for being a blatant rip off of The Land Before Time.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 13, 2009)

1. Any 3-D cartoon.
2. ALMOST any anime (Lions Voltron, Wolf's Rain and Disgaea excepted)
3. Alvin & The Chipmunks
4. Smurfs
5. Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## TDK (Oct 13, 2009)

Knockoff Scooby Doo characters. Like Jabberjaw, Speed Buggy, etc... They are not funny and so cheesy. They're the fake Louis Vuitton handbags of cartoons.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 15, 2009)

South Park,
Family Guy, 
Tom & Jerry.
Off the top of my head.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Tom & Jerry.



Wow, never thought I'd see the day I'd see someone post that they hate a Hanna-Barbara cartoon as popular as T&J.


----------



## Dass (Oct 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Wow, never thought I'd see the day I'd see someone post that they hate a Hanna-Barbara cartoon as popular as T&J.



Some people (myself included) would like at least a little more than mindless violence.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 15, 2009)

Tom and Jerry is really repetitive, it's the same thing with Scooby Doo. Every episode is just basically the same thing. 

I also hate Tailspin, Rescue Rangers, and pretty much all Disney cartoons.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2009)

Dass said:


> Some people (myself included) would like at least a little more than mindless violence.





Kaamos said:


> Tom and Jerry is really repetitive, it's the same thing with Scooby Doo. Every episode is just basically the same thing.
> 
> I also hate Tailspin, Rescue Rangers, and pretty much all Disney cartoons.



Isn't anime the same way? Mostly mindless mayhem, inept storylines, crappy animation, what-have-ya....


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Isn't anime the same way? Mostly mindless mayhem, inept storylines, crappy animation, what-have-ya....



Not the anime that I watch 


Which really isn't a lot. 


Maybe you just should watch more anime or try not to generalize so much cause when it gets down to it, you're just dickwaving about cartoons which is not something that requires having your dick out.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Not the anime that I watch
> 
> 
> Which really isn't a lot.
> ...



Really? Then exactly what anime do you watch that doesn't have moronic storylines or mindless mayhem or animation worse than what a five year old can draw?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Really? Then exactly what anime do you watch that doesn't have moronic storylines or mindless mayhem or animation worse than what a five year old can draw?



Paranoia Agent and FLCL


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 15, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Paranoia Agent and FLCL



Paranoia Agent- boring/inane storyline from what I see on Youtube (ep 1, original Japanese version)

FLCL- Looks worse than Pokemon.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Paranoia Agent- boring/inane storyline from what I see on Youtube (ep 1, original Japanese version)
> 
> FLCL- Looks worse than Pokemon.


What the fuck does that mean "Looks worse than Pokemon"?

Okay well I'm not the guy to ask about anime cause other than that I saw Desert Punk, and half of Trigun and that's it.


But Paranoia Agent picks up after a few episodes. Strays into "weird" territory so maybe it's not for you.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 15, 2009)

Angelica on Rugrats.

I was young and yet still had murderous incentive towards that child >:[


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 16, 2009)

Tom and Jerry = repetitive? lolwut


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 16, 2009)

- Captain N: The Game Master
- Everything currently on Nickelodeon
- Family Guy and American Dad
- Popeye


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Really? Then exactly what anime do you watch that doesn't have moronic storylines or mindless mayhem or animation worse than what a five year old can draw?



Akira.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 16, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Akira.


I think that might be too bloody for the big foxie-woxie...


----------



## Kipple (Oct 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Paranoia Agent



That episode with the suicide pact is one of the greatest episodes of anything ever. Satoshi Kon deserves not to be anywhere near this thread.

Most other anime, you can stay here. ):<


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 16, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Least favorite cartoon?  Chowder.  What the fuck are those things?
> 
> Character? Scrappy Do. I love Scooby Do, but that annoying little dog ruins it all.


THIS. will somoene PLEASE put that anoying mutt out of our misery?

i persoanlly like FG and the CS, but thats just me. i find them funny and McFarlane is a genuius. 

but for what i HATE... its most of Cartoon networks childish shows, adult swim's LA shows (Boosh fucking creaps me to death)

oh and FLCL = THE MOST WIERDEST, CONFUSINGEST WTF-EST ANIME IN THE WORLD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 16, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think that might be too bloody for the big foxie-woxie...



I doubt that, considering I love the Friday the 13th movies, which are about as bloody as you can get.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 16, 2009)

eh Akira isn't like overly bloody. The 2001 dub is rated "R" mostly for violence and because it's a mindfuck that actually means something...and we all know kids don't like it when mindfucks mean something other than acid trips. 

*points to that Raggety Ann movie*


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Isn't anime the same way? Mostly mindless mayhem, inept storylines, crappy animation, what-have-ya....



lol no

Watch *Welcome to the NHK* and *Sayonara, Zetsubou Sensei* (three seasons) and *Baccano!*. I will forever recommend these shows to anybody who has the wrong idea about anime.



SailorYue said:


> FLCL = THE MOST WIERDEST, CONFUSINGEST WTF-EST ANIME IN THE WORLD



lol no

Watch a little closer and it doesn't appear so OMFG XD ~*SUGOI RANDOMU*~.

*Dead Leaves* has a pretty coherent plot but it's miles and miles more bizarre than *FLCL* ever was. Both shows are by the same production studio.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 17, 2009)

Extreme Dinosaurs.  By far the worst cartoon I have ever tried to watch.
Least favorite character?  Probably Tweety.  Honestly, what a little douche.  I never knew why people thought that slimeball was cute and/or funny.

Also, FLCL is a lot funnier to the Japanese, I can guarantee.  Americans like myself don't get 99% of the cultural references.  Though I did like how the baseball episode was one big sex pun.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 17, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Also, FLCL is a lot funnier to the Japanese, I can guarantee.  Americans like myself don't get 99% of the cultural references.  Though I did like how the baseball episode was one big sex pun.




at first i lol'ed so hard at the southpark spoof in FLCL...untill i realized that ment they watch southpark in japan 
which then made me go "ah crap" 
then i lol'ed harder


as for least fave character
i doubly agree with scrappy doo, he is fuggen IRRITATING


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 17, 2009)

And cartoons are for children apparently.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> *Sayonara, Zetsubou Sensei*


 What is so bad about Sayonara, Zetsubou Sensei?

I like it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 17, 2009)

I despise any cartoon character that gets whatever they want with no effort because they are blessed with divine intervention and people love them despite their douchebag personalities. 

I'll name ones I know off the bat.

Bugs Bunny, probably the biggest clap stain in the cartoon universe.
Tweety
Road Runner

Jerry, chickenshit hides behind a god mode bodyguard most of the time.

DeeDee, horse humping cunt

Spongebob and Krabs; harassment, extortion, collateral damage, and no consequenses.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

ETC said:


> That episode with the suicide pact is one of the greatest episodes of anything ever. Satoshi Kon deserves not to be anywhere near this thread.
> 
> Most other anime, you can stay here. ):<



Yeah I'm gonna watch it again someday.


Not too fond of Codename: Kids Next Door but GWAR did two songs for them and that's awesome


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 17, 2009)

also, in b4 American Dragon: Jake Long


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 17, 2009)

hey,, the first 2 seasons of AmDrag were cool. now, when Eisner dropped the original animators for budget cuts and hirered the idiot jobros... then you got craptasticness...

as for FLCL... it was just wierd. it didnt make much sense, especially when it turnedinto hentai manga form... i mean WTF.... the ONLY thing i can stand about it is the ED song. very catchy and the chick (the creater? singer?) being chased by her vespa is kinda funny


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> as for FLCL... it was just wierd. it didnt make much sense, especially when it turnedinto hentai manga form... i mean WTF.... the ONLY thing i can stand about it is the ED song. very catchy and the chick (the creater? singer?) being chased by her vespa is kinda funny




i have watched it 3 times now and i STILL don't get it...but i like it :X

a lot of anime is strange but there are some wholsome ones. i am currently watching Moribito gaurdian of the spirit (i heard it is based off of a book) and it is and old world fantasy type story, beautiful animation leaning twords realisticly styled. the main character is a female spear weilder of exceptional skill, no special powers or anything, there is a bit of an element of magic but only in the sense of the spirit world/another realm existing along side our own. great character development, a little slow at times but then at times i am on the edge of my seat. i look forward to a new episode every weekend.

back on topic:

i hate the old lord of the rings animated movie...its just, awful, i could hardly sit through it, my sister couldn't sit through it as she actually left the room. they use jacked up live action stuff for the orcs and painted on glowing eys over the film...and legolas looks like he belongs with bevis and butthead >_<


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 17, 2009)

wat

how is Bugs a douche? Generally people are the one that bothered him.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> wat
> 
> how is Bugs a douche? Generally people are the one that bothered him.



People brainwashed by anime, and think it's the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> People brainwashed by anime, and think it's the best thing since sliced bread.



lol no


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> lol no



O rly?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> O rly?



Why do you have such a bug up your butt about anime man


All you do is bash it. 


Are you even going to check the stuff that SE recommended?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Why do you have such a bug up your butt about anime man
> 
> 
> All you do is bash it.
> ...



I bash it because I see it for what it really is: crap.

American children today think badly drawn/badly-lipped sync'd "cartoons" is better than stuff like old-school Disney, Looney Tunes, and what-not. Maybe I'm just biased because I grew up on GOOD cartoons, and not the trash you see (anime, Spongebob, and whatever else passes for Saturday morning cartoons) anymore.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I bash it because I see it for what it really is: crap.
> 
> American children today think badly drawn/badly-lipped sync'd "cartoons" is better than stuff like old-school Disney, Looney Tunes, and what-not. Maybe I'm just biased because I grew up on GOOD cartoons, and not the trash you see (anime, Spongebob, and whatever else passes for Saturday morning cartoons) anymore.



Okay here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NecY_z-Ht0


It's about a kitty cat it's 3 minutes long. How you gonna hate on this shit.


Also Spongebob was great back in the day I don't know what it's doing right now.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Okay here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NecY_z-Ht0
> 
> 
> It's about a kitty cat it's 3 minutes long. How you gonna hate on this shit.
> ...



Let's see....how can I hate on that? I know: unrealistically huge eyes and expressions, no noses on the humans, and essentially furry crap. Sorry, but it's true.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2009)

Very cute. I think I suffered some brain damage. But nothing compared to the cerebral devastation caused by prolonged exposure to "theme-based" shit like Fighting Foodons and Beyblade! And then there was Flint the Time Detective. I swear these people sort through potential imports and select the most moronic, kid-friendly dribble. And THEN there was Samurai Pizza Cats. The worst case of bad translation and plot mutilation I have ever encountered. Good thing it wasn't that great to begin with.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 17, 2009)

have you ever watched Thundercats as a kid? guess what. thats an ANIME!  the term ANIME just refers to the way the cartoon is ANIMATED. its JAPAN-ANIMATION. its just cartoons animated out in the EAST. thers also CHINAMATION= Chinese Animation. it has nothing to do with bad cartoons. theres a varaitey out there... hell, some of the annimaters here and in other countries hirewr japan animaters. Avataer the last air bender was drawnm by Japanese animaters.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Let's see....how can I hate on that? I know: unrealistically huge eyes and expressions, no noses on the humans, and essentially furry crap. Sorry, but it's an opinion.



So what did Wolf's Rain have that you liked


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> have you ever watched Thundercats as a kid? guess what. thats an ANIME!  the term ANIME just refers to the way the cartoon is ANIMATED. its JAPAN-ANIMATION. its just cartoons animated out in the EAST. thers also CHINAMATION= Chinese Animation. it has nothing to do with bad cartoons. theres a varaitey out there... hell, some of the annimaters here and in other countries hirewr japan animaters. Avataer the last air bender was drawnm by Japanese animaters.



The difference between Thundercats and other anime is that Thundercats didn't use over-the-top animation like virtually every other anime.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2009)

Again, you attempt to discredit the anime artform by comparing it to mindless shows to babysit toddlers with. And, again, you fail.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> So what did Wolf's Rain have that you liked



Realistic animation (fought like real wolves, and no big-heads when they're angry) and not over-the-top crap. Granted, the noses were typically small per anime standards, but at times the scenes were extremely detailed.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Realistic animation (fought like real wolves, and no big-heads when they're angry) and not over-the-top crap. Granted, the noses were typically small per anime standards, but at times the scenes were extremely detailed.



So watch Princess Mononoke


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2009)

Apparently he's never seen anything other than comedy anime.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Again, you attempt to discredit the anime artform by comparing it to mindless shows to babysit toddlers with. And, again, you fail.



I don't exactly see YOU trying to show why anime is good. If you're not going to provide anything useful in this thread, go away.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2009)

Okaaaay.......
The majority of animation across the entire planet is crap to entertain those of feeble minds and short attention spans. Hence the slapstick humor, catchy-yet-pointless songs, terrible artwork, simple (if existent) plot, etc.. What makes Japanese animation "good" is that, while most of it IS crap, there are some titles that actually attempt to be INTELLIGENT (and SUCCEED). 

"Go away"? Pffft. You are clutching at straws, barely able to hold onto your evidence-free argument. Your avatar's expression is appropriate.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Okaaaay.......
> Hence the slapstick humor, catchy-yet-pointless songs, terrible artwork, simple (if existent) plot, etc..



Congratulations, you just described anime perfectly.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

Are you gonna watch Princess Mononoke or are you going to keep fighting with Kit because Lord knows you need to get the upper hand when it comes to an argument


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Are you gonna watch Princess Mononoke or are you going to keep fighting with Kit because Lord knows you need to get the upper hand when it comes to an argument


 
Such.A.Great.Film

Apparently one of the best Japanese-to-English dubs ever done, and I agree.
Gillian Anderson as the wolf goddess...yes, so smooth and serious sounding. <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2009)

I like that story. All characters are morally ambiguous. I can't think of ANY other animated film like that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Are you gonna watch Princess Mononoke or are you going to keep fighting with Kit because Lord knows you need to get the upper hand when it comes to an argument



I can sum that movie (along with every other Japanese-to-English anime movie) in one word: YAWN.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I can sum that movie (along with every other Japanese-to-English anime movie) in one word: YAWN.



Alright well I'm out of recommendations, sorry


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

Going off topic for a moment: 

Oh, has anyone mentioned _Grave of the Fireflies_?

You will cry. You will. Oh, man. It's about two Japanese orphans in WWII (I think). It's the greatest war-themed film I've ever seen, above _Saving Private Ryan_, even.
It's so sad that people will miss it because it's animated (or in a certain taur's case, anime. Heh.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2009)

I saw it. Not something I'd watch for pleasure, for sure. But it was very well-done. More well-done than that pile of burning corpses.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 17, 2009)

not EVERY anime creater follows the Osamu Tetsuya way of art (big cutesy eyes) some use more human like. some of the older ones use non-huge-eyes, and such.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> not EVERY anime creater follows the Osamu Tetsuya way of art (big cutesy eyes) some use more human like. some of the older ones use non-huge-eyes, and such.



Thundercats, Voltron, to name two (hence why I like those. Only problem is that in Voltron, they can jump up and down to/from the Lions from unrealistic heights)


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 17, 2009)

There are a lot of different kinds of anime, Ty.  Saying you hate anime is kind of silly, because you apparently like Wolf's Rain, which is an anime.  You probably just hate the kind of anime spawned from shows like Dragon Half, or maybe Dragon Ball Z, where most things are over-the-top and kind of ridiculous.  I admit that a lot of anime is crap, in the same way I admit that a lot of fiction books are crap.  But you know, there's quite a lot of diversity in both anime and books, so generalizations do you no good.
I'm a huge fan of Shinichiroo Watanabe, myself.  Maybe you should look him up.  The way he does fight scenes is just awesome.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> There are a lot of different kinds of anime, Ty.  Saying you hate anime is kind of silly, because you apparently like Wolf's Rain, which is an anime.  You probably just hate the kind of anime spawned from shows like Dragon Half, or maybe Dragon Ball Z, where most things are over-the-top and kind of ridiculous.  I admit that a lot of anime is crap, in the same way I admit that a lot of fiction books are crap.  But you know, there's quite a lot of diversity in both anime and books, so generalizations do you no good.
> I'm a huge fan of Shinichiroo Watanabe, myself.  Maybe you should look him up.  The way he does fight scenes is just awesome.



I've seen quite a bit of anime, and everything I've said what I've said holds true for all in one form or another.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 17, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> wat
> 
> how is Bugs a douche? Generally people are the one that bothered him.



Half the time, he draws first blood, also he gets off on torturing others whether they wronged him or not.

One more thing, all felines in that universe receives the same respect and hospitality as a polish child in the Holocaust.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 17, 2009)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080303135527AA98KzB


i mean really... ALOT of cartoons around here in america parody the animation style of some animes


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080303135527AA98KzB
> 
> 
> i mean really... ALOT of cartoons around here in america parody the animation style of some animes



And modern anime parodies Mickey Mouse, but goes way too far beyond.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Let's see....how can I hate on that? I know: unrealistically huge eyes and expressions, no noses on the humans, and essentially furry crap. Sorry, but it's true.



You just described South Park, congratulations.



Ty Vulpine said:


> Realistic animation (fought like real wolves, and no big-heads when they're angry) and not over-the-top crap. Granted, the noses were typically small per anime standards, but at times the scenes were extremely detailed.



You just described Cowboy Bebop, Hellsing, and any of the Studio Ghibli and Studio Madhouse projects.  Once again, gratz.

Complaining that anime is retarded because of its unrealistic images is pretty...  Um, hypocritical?  Look at any of the cartoons from the 40's, talking mice, rabbits, ducks and dogs are pretty unrealistic too.  

Hate what you want, but your reasons are pretty bad.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 17, 2009)

The main hero of any anime where the main hero is the only hero who can defeat any villain worth shit. Primary because because ridiculous numbers of characters get shafted.

Almost every "rival" character in anime shows, on account that they're gary stus; usually their only character trait is looking down on everyone they meet, any fight with someone who isn't the main hero will only serve the purpose of showing how "badass" and "unstoppable" the rival is, and quite often any other henchmen (the ones with *personnalities*)will get shafted to give this stock character screentime.

It doesn't help that if the main villain from any of those shows would actually do stuff, the rival wouldn't be needed, period.

Yeah, there isn't much anime I actually like. Although to be fair, I can't think of any action-based western cartoons that aren't generally painful to watch.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> You just described South Park, congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I ever say I liked South Park? No, because I don't. Did I ever say I liked Cowboy Bebop, Hellsing, and those others? No, because I don't.

*Looks at anime* I see talking cats, dogs, wolves, monkeys (Dragonball!), etc....


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 17, 2009)

> I've seen quite a bit of anime, and everything I've said what I've said holds true for all in one form or another.


Well, there are thousands of anime series out there, so again... generalizations do you no good.  There are a lot of things I don't like about most of the anime I've watched, but I do recognize a good show when I see it.
I would say there's an equal amount of crap western cartoons, anyhow.  Up until very recently, the only cartoons you could find in the west were either slapstick comedy with funny animals or retellings of old fairy tales (often with funny animals).  Or just really weird stuff that made no sense.  When I discovered anime, that was the first time I realized that you could use animation as a serious storytelling medium.  I mean, yeah, a lot of Japanese studios abuse the hell out of anime tropes, but that's no reason to disown the entirety of what comes out of Japan.

Anyway, back on topic.  I also hate Woody Woodpecker.  And, in fact, I don't know anyone who actually likes Woody Woodpecker.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Anyway, back on topic.  I also hate Woody Woodpecker.  And, in fact, I don't know anyone who actually likes Woody Woodpecker.



*Raises hand*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> And, in fact, I don't know anyone who actually likes Woody Woodpecker.


 
Good God, that laugh. -_-
That type of "pesky critter!" cartoon annoy me to no end.


Oh, I really dislike Dennis the Menis and the whole Beano world. The human designs are hideous and the dog is even worse.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 17, 2009)

Did anybody notice that Kevin from "Ed, Edd, & Eddy" is a dudebro? So is Fred from Scooby Doo and Larry from Spongebob.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> *Raises hand*


Really?  What on Earth do you like about him?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Really?  What on Earth do you like about him?



I'd say, but you'd bash the reasons, amirite?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Did I ever say I liked South Park? No, because I don't. Did I ever say I liked Cowboy Bebop, Hellsing, and those others? No, because I don't.
> 
> *Looks at anime* I see talking cats, dogs, wolves, monkeys (Dragonball!), etc....



You're apparently not looking hard enough.  Most people that openly lash out at anime usually just expose themselves to the crap anime that gets broadcast on TV in the US.  It's like saying that you hate books when the only book you've ever read is Twilight.

I listed Cowboy Bebop, Hellsing and the Studios Ghibli and Madhouse because they are known pretty much worldwide.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> You're apparently not looking hard enough.  Most people that openly lash out at anime usually just expose themselves to the crap anime that gets broadcast on TV in the US.  It's like saying that you hate books when the only book you've ever read is Twilight.
> 
> I listed Cowboy Bebop, Hellsing and the Studios Ghibli and Madhouse because they are known pretty much worldwide.



I've heard of them and consider them just as bad as most other anime. "One man's treasure is another man's junk". I just see anime as junk, always have, always will.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I'd say, but you'd bash the reasons, amirite?


Honestly, I haven't seen a Woody Woodpecker cartoon in a very long time, so I don't think I'd be able to 'bash the reasons'.  I just remember thinking he was incredibly obnoxious.
But obviously he was popular enough for a while, some people must have liked him.


> I've heard of them and consider them just as bad as most other anime.


That's really a shame.  To me, they're works of art.  Very beautifully done.  I hope you're not just closing your mind to them because of preconceptions you already have about anime in general.  But if you really think that way, I guess there's nothing more to be said.
One thing maybe we can agree on: American cartoons that try to copy the anime style pretty much all suck.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I've heard of them and consider them just as bad as most other anime. "One man's treasure is another man's junk". I just see anime as junk, always have, always will.



*facepalms*  Then you have no right to bash them if you've never seen them.  You can dislike anime, but don't say a series sucks if you've never even bothered to watch it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> One thing maybe we can agree on: American cartoons that try to copy the anime style pretty much all suck.



And anime that copied/still copies American cartoons (Mickey Mouse) doesn't? Since modern anime is based on Disney... So American cartoons that copy anime that copy Disney....suck?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> *facepalms*  Then you have no right to bash them if you've never seen them.  You can dislike anime, but don't say a series sucks if you've never even bothered to watch it.



Who said I didn't? Out of all the anime I've seen, only Wolf's Rain and Voltron are actually decent.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Who said I didn't? Out of all the anime I've seen, only Wolf's Rain and Voltron are actually decent.



You never said you watched the anime I listed, did you?  You just said you heard of them.  Hearing about something does not equal seeing it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 17, 2009)

> Since modern anime is based on Disney...


You're gonna' have to cite your source on that one.  Offhand, I find it a little hard to believe.
Gee, and here I thought we'd find some common ground.  Nevermind, then.  
I'm just gonna'... not try to argue with you anymore about anything.  It's not ever particularly fruitful.
By the way; I thought Wolf's Rain was boring and overly convoluted.  I couldn't get all the way through it, because at some point I realized I just didn't care.  So obviously we have very different tastes.


----------



## IshyTycoon (Oct 17, 2009)

Trying to get this thread back on topic...
Least favorite cartoon would have be Loony Toons, everything trying to kill each other for one reason or another doesn't really catch my eye as entertaining. 

Least favorite cartoon character easily is Mandarc from Dexter's Lab, his voice was just so horrible that any episode that had him in it, I couldn't watch. Alas, his voice, it still follows me. D:


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 17, 2009)

tyvulpine, if you want to get into who coppied who, Disney ripped of Osamu Tezuka's Kimba the white lion. Lion king is a DIRECT RIPOFF of it. therefore Anime came first 

proof: http://www.kimbawlion.com/rant2.htm


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> tyvulpine, if you want to get into who coppied who, Disney ripped of Osamu Tezuka's Kimba the white lion. Lion king is a DIRECT RIPOFF of it. therefore Anime came first
> 
> proof: http://www.kimbawlion.com/rant2.htm



Uh, what? Disney's been around since 1929, and heavily influenced anime since.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah, but guess what? Kimba came out in 69. Lion king came out in 94, therefore DISNEY stole from TEZUKA


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> yeah, but guess what? Kimba came out in 69. Lion king came out in 94, therefore DISNEY stole from TEZUKA



And anime stole from Disney. Don't make it sound like modern anime came first.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> And anime stole from Disney. Don't make it sound like modern anime came first.



And Disney stole from the Brother's Grimm.  Can we stop with the anime argument now?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> And Disney stole from the Brother's Grimm.  Can we stop with the anime argument now?



They didn't "steal". By the time they made Cinderella, Snow White, etc, the Brothers Grimm works had moved into Public Domain, meaning anyone could use it, including Disney.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> *Tom and Jerry is really repetitive, it's the same thing with Scooby Doo. Every episode is just basically the same thing. *
> 
> I also hate Tailspin, Rescue Rangers, and pretty much all Disney cartoons.


don't forget phineas and ferb...i can't stand those shows...if only my little sister disliked those shows as much as i did. instead she has to watch it everyday over and over again....


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> They didn't "steal". By the time they made Cinderella, Snow White, etc, the Brothers Grimm works had moved into Public Domain, meaning anyone could use it, including Disney.



When Walt decided to create his first animated feature film, it was based on a fairy tale.  Why didn't he do an original story?  Gee, sounds a bit unoriginal doesn't it?

What about Osamu Tezuka?  His first creation was about a robot that acted like a superhero, completely original for the time.

I'm just using the Grimm thing to make a point.  Shut the fuck up about anime now.  You go on and on about Japanese animation stealing from American animation.  The work itself is just an art.  Yes, Osamu Tezuka got inspiration from cartoons from America in the 1920's but his biggest was Betty Boop cartoons.  NOT Disney.  If anything, he got inspiration, which is hardly stealing like you claim.

Where did you think Walt got the idea to animate?  From watching cartoons as a kid.  The same thing goes to Tezuka.  They're both industries that pretty much started out the same.

Look, you can hate anime all you want.  But I still think your reasons behind it are silly.  Now please, go away and let this thread get back on topic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> When Walt decided to create his first animated feature film, it was based on a fairy tale.  Why didn't he do an original story?  Gee, sounds a bit unoriginal doesn't it?
> 
> I'm just using the Grimm thing to make a point.  Shut the fuck up about anime now.  You go on and on about Japanese animation stealing from American animation.  The work itself is just an art.  Yes, Osamu Tezuka got inspiration from cartoons from America in the 1920's but his biggest was Betty Boop cartoons.  NOT Disney.  If anything, he got inspiration, which is hardly stealing like you claim.
> 
> ...



Uh, no, I won't "shut the fuck up about anime" simply because you curse at me to, thank you very much. But Disney did influence a lot of anime artists, not just Tezuka, and still do today.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Uh, no, I won't "shut the fuck up about anime" simply because you curse at me to, thank you very much. But Disney did influence a lot of anime artists, not just Tezuka, and still do today.



Influence does not mean steal.


----------



## IshyTycoon (Oct 17, 2009)

Baaaawwww Ty, seriously. No one cares that you think all anime is the devil and American cartoons are the best thing on the planet. Please let this thread go back on topic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> tyvulpine, if you want to get into who coppied who, Disney ripped of Osamu Tezuka's Kimba the white lion. Lion king is a DIRECT RIPOFF of it. therefore Anime came first
> 
> proof: http://www.kimbawlion.com/rant2.htm





KirbyCowFox said:


> Influence does not mean steal.



Try telling SailorYue that then.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

IshyTycoon said:


> Baaaawwww Ty, seriously. No one cares that you think all anime is the devil and American cartoons are the best thing on the planet. Please let this thread go back on topic.



Then why did you respond if "no one cares", and where did I say say "anime is the devil"?


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

How the fuck did this turn into an anime discussion? I though this was about shows/characters we hate, not genres we hate.

On Topic: I can't stand Ben 10, I fucking hate that show.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> How the fuck did this turn into an anime discussion? I though this was about shows/characters we hate, not genres we hate.
> 
> On Topic: I can't stand Ben 10, I fucking hate that show.



All because someone said they wanted to watch something that wasn't mindlessly violent, when quite a lot of anime is the same way.


----------



## IshyTycoon (Oct 17, 2009)

No, you didn't say anime is the devil, but you might as well have been with all of your whining. Look, have fun hating anime just keep it off this thread. Everyone has heard your opinion on anime. Leave it at that and let the damn thread get back on topic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

IshyTycoon said:


> No, you didn't say anime is the devil, but you might as well have been with all of your whining. Look, have fun hating anime just keep it off this thread. Everyone has heard your opinion on anime. Leave it at that and let the damn thread get back on topic.



Wow, you "don't care that I hate anime" yet still bother to reply....hmmmm....


----------



## IshyTycoon (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> On Topic: I can't stand Ben 10, I fucking hate that show.


 How on Earth can you hate that show? Sure, I'll give you Ben 10: Alien Force, that's shit. 

But, Ben 10? Reaaaaally?

Edit: Will you leave it the fuck alone, Ty? We get it, you dislike anime and have your reasons. Good for you!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

Family Guy's gotten so preachy these days.  I hate that show.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

IshyTycoon said:


> How on Earth can you hate that show? Sure, I'll give you Ben 10: Alien Force, that's shit.
> 
> But, Ben 10? Reaaaaally?
> 
> Edit: Will you leave it the fuck alone, Ty? We get it, you dislike anime and have your reasons. Good for you!



Okay, Mr. I-Don't-Care-That-You-Hate-Anime-But-Will-Still-Reply-To-Your-Posts-About-It-And-Therefore-Do-Care.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

IshyTycoon said:


> How on Earth can you hate that show? Sure, I'll give you Ben 10: Alien Force, that's shit.
> 
> But, Ben 10? Reaaaaally?



http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/i-dunno-lol.jpg?t=1255752887


----------



## IshyTycoon (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/i-dunno-lol.jpg?t=1255752887



Then you have no reasoning! Ha!


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 17, 2009)

what the fuck? why the hell is my livejournal link posted??

as for ben 10/ ALien Force, personally i like them... tho there are several plotholes between the 2 series and shit... still its not that bad


----------



## IshyTycoon (Oct 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> what the fuck? why the hell is my livejournal link posted??
> 
> as for ben 10/ ALien Force, personally i like them... tho there are several plotholes between the 2 series and shit... still its not that bad


You're special! 

Thank goodness, someone else likes it, I just hate Alien force for the fact that Gwen is all girly and not awesome anymore. That, and how before Ben 10: Alien Force started they had that mini-episode/ movie where Kevin 11 went killer on everything. I wanna know where that ties in with the story line damn it.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 17, 2009)

i know right? i know in the popups episodes that they said that Kevin eventually regained his huamn form, but theres just too many pot holes, so i just look at them as 2 alternate shows =P

EDIT: Thanks Ratte ^^


----------



## IshyTycoon (Oct 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> i know right? i know in the popups episodes that they said that Kevin eventually regained his huamn form, but theres just too many pot holes, so i just look at them as 2 alternate shows =P
> 
> EDIT: Thanks Ratte ^^



And that is why, Kaamos, Ben 10 is awesome.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What is so bad about Sayonara, Zetsubou Sensei?
> 
> I like it.



I was recommending it. I've seen all three seasons and the OVAs and I shelled out too much money so I could own the soundtracks (). Favorite anime I've seen? Probably. Best? No.

I didn't really even contribute to the thread because man what's the point but yeah, I don't get Family Guy.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> I was recommending it. I've seen all three seasons and the OVAs and I shelled out too much money so I could own the soundtracks (). Favorite anime I've seen? Probably. Best? No.
> 
> I didn't really even contribute to the thread because man what's the point but yeah, I don't get Family Guy.



Yeah, it pretty much got ruined.  But it's good to hear that there are people out there that hate the animated feces that is Family Guy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Yeah, it pretty much got ruined.  But it's good to hear that there are people out there that hate the animated feces that is Family Guy.



First 3 seasons were good...then it went down the toilet. Though, this season seems to be shaping up nicely, with the cut backs on the "flashbacks" and the return of continous storylines like they had back in the first 3 seasons.


----------



## IshyTycoon (Oct 17, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Yeah, it pretty much got ruined.  But it's good to hear that there are people out there that hate the animated feces that is Family Guy.


Family Guy only has certain parts of the episodes where it's funny, then it gets redundant.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

IshyTycoon said:


> Family Guy only has certain parts of the episodes where it's funny, then it gets redundant.



Especially when it gets preachy.  And when it does it's not even funny.  But thankfully it hasn't been for the past few episodes.


----------



## Dayken (Oct 18, 2009)

At the risk of being bitched at for not joining in with this debate, I'm going to have to say the worst cartoon character I've ever seen is Bloo. I've given Foster's several chances due to friends talking about how good it is, but every single time that irritating, selfish little bastard made it difficult to sit through.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, sorry about that.
How about everybody off of "Hey Arnold"


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 18, 2009)

Dayken said:


> At the risk of being bitched at for not joining in with this debate, I'm going to have to say the worst cartoon character I've ever seen is Bloo. I've given Foster's several chances due to friends talking about how good it is, but every single time that irritating, selfish little bastard made it difficult to sit through.



I'll admit he got on my nerves many times.  But hey, most of the time he got what was coming to him at the end of the episode.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 18, 2009)

What were those deleted messages about :O


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 18, 2009)

I dunno about Bloo (Blu? No idea how it spells), I found Fosters alright but nothing I would have risen early for as a kid to watch it... but then I most probably would have taken everything they showed me. :grin:

While I liked the show itself I always found Chip & Dale (and pretty much all of the charas) annoying, at least in the german version. They were sometimes so closeminded in the attempt to humanize them that it did hurt.

Oh and: Tigger. >.<


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What were those deleted messages about :O


stupi  arguement over anime and shit, oh, and SOMONE posted my livejournal just to point out what kind of fangirl i was >_>

its spelled Bloo, and yeah i found him anoying... tho Coco's MORE anoying inspite of her being "intruging."


----------



## Aaronthefurry (Oct 18, 2009)

cartoons, hmm...the secret show. it was just so stupid. everything was just so immature, even for the 7 year-olds who it was aimed for, the pokemon show, and Family Guy- i hate that too (great to see in previous posts that others hate it too) 

character, Ash Ketchum-what a loser. he wins all the time and that makes the show boring, same thing every time. (that's partly why i'm-for the most part- done with main-stream pokemon)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 18, 2009)

Aaronthefurry said:


> (that's partly why i'm-for the most part- done with main-stream pokemon)



Opposed to...indie pokemon?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Opposed to...indie pokemon?


 Mystery Dungeon!


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 18, 2009)

Indie... XD

Least favourite... All of the rip-offs of pokemon and yu-gi-oh. (which in themselves are getting very... shitty.)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 18, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Mystery Dungeon!



I shouldn't have asked. I have no idea what you're talking about. lol


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 18, 2009)

Good game, but It spawned a show that died... Right after the pilot?

Edit: Search it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 18, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Good game, but It spawned a show that died... Right after the pilot?
> 
> Edit: Search it.



I think the Mystery Dungeon episodes were a one-shot deal.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Good game, but It spawned a show that died... Right after the pilot?
> 
> Edit: Search it.


 
I think they were stand-alone mini-films for each game.
They weren't very good, anyway.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 18, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I think they were stand-alone mini-films for each game.
> They weren't very good, anyway.



I liked the whole turn-based stratagey-like aspect, but the show wasnt very good. (I saw a dvd for it once XD For one episode)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 18, 2009)

I thought the first pokemon rangers game was pretty fun. I played it over at my friends house because he has like 3 ds' and one was just layin there, and when I started playing it I was like, "...cool." so I beat the game that same day because I'm awesome. 

Also I don't like Chowder. It's too random. I love Flapjack, though.


----------



## Aaronthefurry (Oct 18, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I shouldn't have asked. I have no idea what you're talking about. lol


  oh sorry. i meant tv show, some of the main line of video games (i like the games before Diamond and pearl, but didn't like diamond and pearl) and the fact they surrendered the English dub to 'the kids', and made it repetitive.
i do still like the pokemon themselves, but just not some other things. i probably worded that wrong, lol.  
btw, i couldn't even get past the practice mission in ranger xD

i do like the first season, the one in kanto, still, and pokemon gold remains high on my top games list

lol i should have been more specific. 





> Opposed to...indie pokemon?


 and that? i don't know what that means xD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 18, 2009)

Daffy Duck


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah I liked Silver. And you said mainstream pokemon, and in music, the opposite of mainstream(normally overrated but not bad) would be indie(normally underrated but not good). Soooo..uhh..there's mah joke :]


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 19, 2009)

XD indie pokemon

I liked the first Mystery Dungeon episode. But the second one had Piplup. Piplup sucks.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 19, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Daffy Duck



But how can you not like Daffy Duck!!! D=

That being said... 

>.> 
<.<

Pepe Le Pew.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 19, 2009)

the wacky world of tex avery.... i hated that show so bloody much, it was the most retarded cartoon i have ever seen


----------



## JMAA (Oct 19, 2009)

Everything from Ben 10. What the fuck!? "OMG A KID WHO TRANSFORMS INTO ALIENS LETS MAKE LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF MERCHANDISING SO WE GAIN ENOUGH MONEY TO BUY A PLANET!!!!!111".
Bullshit.


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Herculoids!

God damn that was bad. And almost all anime too. Princess Mononoke was the only okay anime thing I've ever seen, and even it refused to draw enough frames to make motion fluid or hire decent voice actors.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

Almost all ANYTHING is bad! I don't even WATCH TV anymore since my realization of this truth.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 19, 2009)

Phineas and Ferb, what the hell is this shit?!
And yeah, Gormiti, they REPLACED DIGIMON WITH IT WTFRAGE
Naruto, Fantastic 4, Pucca, CHAOTIC (oh wow, what happened with the animations as they supposed to be, I mean GOOD animations, not that crapfuckdickshit you see there...), ALL of the Yu-Gi-Oh "Animes" and alot other cartoons I don't remember/too lazy to list...

Oh yeah, where ever Ty shows up, be sure to have a BIG discussion over multiple pages, with him turning around in circles, having his fingers in his ears and showing everyone his tongue.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Everything from Ben 10. What the fuck!? "OMG A KID WHO TRANSFORMS INTO ALIENS LETS MAKE LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS OF MERCHANDISING SO WE GAIN ENOUGH MONEY TO BUY A PLANET!!!!!111".
> Bullshit.


 
I watched an episode where they were in Mexico (I think) and just walking around. People KNEW he could turn into aliens and didn't care.

WAT.

EDIT: He did turn into a furry, btw.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 19, 2009)

some people know he can do it, but most are just PLUMBERS that know... civies dont always know its him.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 19, 2009)

I loved the Real Ghostbusters, but Slimer was an annoying peice of shit. I still hate Slimer for being the focus of whole episodes, roughly 20 minutes of a green turd gibbering like an idiot instead of the actual ghostbusters damaging property and cracking jokes. 

I agree with many others tom & jerry was mindless shit.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 19, 2009)

Vicious said:


> I loved the Real Ghostbusters, but Slimer was an annoying peice of shit. I still hate Slimer for being the focus of whole episodes, roughly 20 minutes of a green turd gibbering like an idiot instead of the actual ghostbusters damaging property and cracking jokes.
> 
> I agree with many others tom & jerry was mindless shit.



Imho, It's a classic from a long time ago. I loved it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 20, 2009)

*Sonic X* *- *The Sonic Adventure games weren't centralized around some little butt-buddy kid friend of Sonic's (aside from Tails).
And who the fuck is that wannabe-Gardevoir chick, and why is she there?
And why does Knuckles sound like Yugi Motou's Pharaoh form?


*DBZ (Ocean dub)* - They're not going to "another dimension." They're getting killed. Stfu.
On a plus note, Goku's voice is Cheetor's from Beast Wars.
Although Vegeta sounds stupid.


*Sailor Moon (DiC version)* - _"WE MUST STOP DA NEGAFORSE! ALSO SAILOR MOON SAYS DONT DO DRUGS EVEN THO DRUGS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS EPISODE. LOL PSAS ARE GEWD FOR THE CHILDINS."_


*Digimon (seasons 3+)* - Digimon was a cartoon / card game... but now it's real? No more parallel dimension shit that actually made way more sense, and was actually entertaining?
Way to animate every retarded 10-year-old's self-insert fanfic ever, you unoriginal sacks of shit.


Also, Tweetie Bird and Jerry Mouse annoyed me, 
just because I wanted to see the cat antagonist eat them so badly, and they never got to. IT'S SPECISM! SPECISM I SAY!


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

Vicious said:


> I agree with many others tom & jerry was mindless shit.



Ohoooo wound spot located! Direct hit, enter evasive procedures... 

Nah for real, Tom & Jerry isn't half as bad as many people think it is. The trouble with these characters is: They are damn old. And the quality assurance was not nice to them over the years...

I suppose most know the later incarnations from TV, the more cheap looking ones. Look at the following cartoon please: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbxArVlS5tU&feature=related Its called "The Cat Concerto" and is from 1946, the 29th T&J cartoon ever made. (All numbers by Wiki, I do not keep this by heart)

Whats so special with it? Well, firstly this is pointed at a mature audience, such shorts ran in the cinema back then. Second, it won an Oscar. Yes that is right. And it is far from being the mindless shit many people think Tom & Jerry to be who mostly know stuff from the sixties upwards. Those old cartoons had (like many old classics) a whole different approach to entertainment then the rather cheap and shitty TV incarnations had...

I know many will now go: Its still shit! But if I only convinced 1 person ever reading this thread those five minutes I spent typing were not lost.  /rant

Back to thread.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Sonic X*
> 
> 
> *DBZ (Ocean dub)* - They're not going to "another dimension." They're getting killed. Stfu.
> ...




oh good lord, the dub of DBZ in of itself was awful all the way through (the show was not so great to begin with, it is a guilty pleasure for me as i was totally obsessed as a young teen and now i wonder why the hell i loved it so much) the early dubs though were damn commical with the cencorship! they went beyon editing the bad words, blood, violence and breif nudity, they got downright preschool with some of it.
lets go through some:

radditz flicks the bullet at that farmer guy which is like shooting him, he is laying there dead but to have him seem alive they have him mumble "ow that hurt"

 napa and vegeta land and blow up the buildings and vegeta comments "too bad it is sunday those building would be full tommorrow"

nappa blows up a helicopter, one of the good guys goes "i can see their parachutes, they're okay"

then there was "home for Infinant loosers" which was HELL damnnit! they edited the demons shirts to have the letters HFIL i mean my gawd XD

then with sailor moon, now i have not seen it uncut (never liked the show that much, i watched it cause it was on tv) but i heard they are out and out nude when they transform (aka not sparkly colors bs) and there were panty jokes so on and so forth BUT i caught plenty of edits, the dumbest being painting seatbelts on anyone in a car...which goes right on up there with that PSA comment above.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 20, 2009)

worst cartoon i ever saw. Something called Sherlock 3000 or 2000 or something. they clone sherlock holmes to fight crime in the future :V I stopped watching saturday morning cartoons after that. 

As for stuff actually on the air...the new cartoon network crap. honestly a reality show cartoon? bleh. 
least favorite character? that's a tough one. I think, Yogi bear.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 20, 2009)

I like DBZ just because I like mindless violence and huge explosions full of flashy effects. Lol.

I always found it funny that the _POWERPUFF GIRLS_ got less censored than US DBZ.
I remember seeing a PPG episode where a monster got impaled through the head by its own tooth.
But blood on a show that's aimed at teenage boys? _"Omg how dare they!"_


There's sparkly nudity in uncut Sailor Moon, but the US version just takes a lot of the lines out around the breasts and butts and stuff.
And there is some non-sparkly nudity, but it's all Barbie doll level. No nipples. No vag lips. Nothing.
I think (can't remember) that the S movie has nips when Luna turns into a person, but that's it.

One of the stupider, backfiring SM edits was in later shows there was a lesbian couple. But the US editors made them cousins.
But they were so close, that it seemed like they were incestuous lesbian cousins.
_Way to make the situation sooo much less offensive, American editors._

They refuse to translate the last season of the series to American because it has dudes that grow boobs and transform into chicks.
So they just left the entire US series on an unfinished kind of cliffhanger, going nowhere.

I like Sailor Moon. A lot. Especially the manga.
Just not the US version. Fuck the US version.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> One of the stupider, backfiring SM edits was in later shows there was a lesbian couple. But the US editors made them cousins.
> But they were so close, that it seemed like they were incestuous lesbian cousins.
> _Way to make the situation sooo much less offensive, American editors._
> 
> ...




oh LOL XD
so that is why they never finished
and i TOTTALLY got the lesbian part, i was like "cousins...yeah...riiiiiiiight"
and they tried to say salior uranus more like "urine-ess" rather than "your anus" but...dude with that planet you just CANNOT win because either you say urine or anus and both sound nasty.

back on topic i have another
jonny test, i feel like screaming and diving for the remote every time it comes on TV (i do the diving for the remote part)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 20, 2009)

To be fair, being a lesbian, "Urine-ness" is probably more fitting than "Your anus" anyway. Lol.

But yeah. That was also pretty pretentious and stupid. 
Reminded me of the people that purposefully misspell "vampire" as like "Vampyrre," or "fat" as "phat."


----------



## Fay V (Oct 20, 2009)

"scientists got tired of that joke and renammed the planet in 2020" "what's it called now?" "Urectum" :V


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 20, 2009)

i agree about sailor moon. but atleast Cloverway tried harder than DiC. DiC had mindless repeptative music that sounded alot like the opening sequence, they flipped all the car scenes so that everyone was driving on the right side of the road...CWI kept the original music, and for the most part let everyone have theyre real names (except the 3 oiter senshi, but ill give them that Michiru, Haruka and Setsuna can be a mouthful. thank GOD Hotaru kept her name and wasnt given the planned out name)

the only bad stuff CWi did was:
1 make Uranus and Neptune cousins >.>
2 give Pluto a HORRIBLE voice actress (where the hell would spme 1000+year old girl end up with a valley-girl voice if she spent her whole life at the Gates? why couldnt they get one of the girls who did her voice in the second comming of R??)
3 hold back 2 episodes till the reruns because the MOTD had exposed boobies. (one episode is when Hotaru is reveaie3ld to be the mesiaah in a planetarium, the other is during SuperS when Venus and Jupiter get their special attacks)
4 give pegasus an OLD MAN's voice when in fact Helios is a perpetual boy.
5 cut out a 3-part special (one was a flashback showing how far Sailor Moon has come, the second part was about Uranus and Netpune's encounter with the Circus (the gayness of theire relationship was unhidable, especialy when Uranus flirts with a nurse XD, the 3rd part had vampires.) and a episode where Mini/chibi-moonbefriends a lochness monster

oh, and as for the final season, it was held back or many rasons:
1 the scouts all have real violent deaths at the end.
2 the 3 Starllights are guys in civis and chicks as sailors
3 the cloesness of Uranus and neptune


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 20, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> i agree about sailor moon. but atleast Cloverway tried harder than DiC. DiC had mindless repeptative music that sounded alot like the opening sequence, they flipped all the car scenes so that everyone was driving on the right side of the road...CWI kept the original music, and for the most part let everyone have theyre real names (except the 3 oiter senshi, but ill give them that Michiru, Haruka and Setsuna can be a mouthful. thank GOD Hotaru kept her name and wasnt given the planned out name)
> 
> the only bad stuff CWi did was:
> 1 make Uranus and Neptune cousins >.>
> ...



But all that crap was what made Sailormoon funny back in the 90's!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 20, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> But how can you not like Daffy Duck!!! D=


He just ruins everything whenever he comes into a scene. And it's not funny.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> *Digimon (seasons 3+)* - Digimon was a cartoon / card game... but now it's real? No more parallel dimension shit that actually made way more sense, and was actually entertaining?
> Way to animate every retarded 10-year-old's self-insert fanfic ever, you unoriginal sacks of shit.



What the hell are you talking about, Francis!

Season 3 is the shit. It's the peak of Digimon greatness.


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 21, 2009)

I hated, hated, hated Charlie Brown cartoons!  Charlie Brown was depressing and Lucy a pain in the ass.  They would put those damn specials on every year and I hated it.

I don't like South Park and not a big fan of Family Guy or American Dad.
The DBZ cartoons were alright in the beginning, but the storylines repeat the same formula over and over again.  it got boring for me.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 21, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> He just ruins everything whenever he comes into a scene. And it's not funny.



I thought "Duck Amuck" was hilarious, 



Spoiler



since Bugs was messing with him the entire time by doing the animation


.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 21, 2009)

now THAT one was a fucking riot.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 21, 2009)

mighty B = WHAT THE HELL!? god that lispy chick is so fucking creepy i LOATH the show so fucking very much


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> mighty B = WHAT THE HELL!? god that lispy chick is so fucking creepy i LOATH the show so fucking very much



Yes. Annoying as hell.


----------



## KristynLioness (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't stand anything to do with Family Guy, South Park or the Misadventures of Captain Jack or whatever that hideous thing is.  For one thing, I can't stand the art styles of all three.  The first two seem stupid and vulgar to me and I don't want to touch them with a 10-foot pole.  Jack is just an outright eyesore and I don't want to touch that one with a 10 foot pole either.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

KristynLioness said:


> I can't stand anything to do with Family Guy, South Park or the Misadventures of Captain Jack or whatever that hideous thing is.  For one thing, I can't stand the art styles of all three.  The first two seem stupid and vulgar to me and I don't want to touch them with a 10-foot pole.  Jack is just an outright eyesore and I don't want to touch that one with a 10 foot pole either.



What was the last one?


----------



## JMAA (Oct 21, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I watched an episode where they were in Mexico (I think) and just walking around. People KNEW he could turn into aliens and didn't care.
> 
> WAT.
> 
> EDIT: He did turn into a furry, btw.


But hey, I still love media whores[/irony].
Seriously, after all this merchandising here they're doing with Ben 10, I assume it's just generic action kid crap for children. They're exploiting everything from Ben 10 (you can see also bubblegum balls with plastic dolls of Ben 10 around here).

The most I hate are also things like Phineas and Herb, Doug- oh my! Doug! What an asshole of cartoons, seriously, Doug himself seems like being the future artist. But he has a shit-ass life. Holy fuck, I hate all the world abusing Doug.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 21, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> What was the last one?


i think he meant FLap Jack... one of cartoon netowkrs idot toons


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh. ok.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 21, 2009)

Murakumo from Blue Seed

Heck, he's got no personality at all, and will obey Kaede's every wish & command until the end, where he suddenly gain a personality all of a sudden, becoming megalomaniac, calling himself a King, and finally dying by abusing his own power, how more lame can a character get?

Murakumo, I had respect for you when you kicked Kusanagi's ass the first time, but it got repetitive, and all of your lines are lame, so R.I.P.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 21, 2009)

Anime.


----------

